# Weed control in the vineyard



## jtstar (May 2, 2016)

I am being over ran with dandelions I would love to spray for them but I am scared to do that because I don't want to hurt my vines and I am not sure what dry weed killer would do. 
Does anyone have any experience with this and what advise would you give me to control this problem


----------



## TonyR (May 2, 2016)

Have your vines leafed out yet. Or are they still dormant? If dormant still you can spray with roundup.


----------



## jtstar (May 2, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Have your vines leafed out yet. Or are they still dormant? If dormant still you can spray with roundup.



The leaves have just started leafing out


----------



## salcoco (May 3, 2016)

you can spray with Roundup on a wind less day. to help keep the spray from wandering build a cone on end of spray wand. that will keep the spray directed to where you would like. I assume the weeds are below the vines. weeds between rows can be mowed.


----------



## Pobol_y_Cwm (May 3, 2016)

Learn to love them? Or maybe eat them.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/may/01/let-dandelions-have-their-day-in-the-sun

Round here they're a very useful early pollen source. 

If they really bug you then some sort of wipe/touch glyphosate would do it, but it's a laborious task. Short of digging them out that's about it. They're very tough, and with that big tap root you need something systemic.


----------



## JohnT (May 3, 2016)

If it is weed control you are looking for, then do I have the guys for you!!!


----------



## CTDrew (May 3, 2016)

If you are going to spray roundup you can make the cone salcoco is talking about from the top of a 2 or 3 liter soda bottle sliding the sprayer wand through a rubber stopper put in the mouth of the bottle. Remember roundup will only kill what it touches so a still time of day, early morning if you can, and the shield will prevent any accidental contact. I use roundup at various times around my vines depending on when the weeds get growing.


----------



## barbiek (May 3, 2016)

Would some weed n feed do the trick? Got more than my share of them also. Was planning to put the weed and feed down after next mowing or should it be done before hand? Thanks!


----------



## GreginND (May 3, 2016)

barbiek said:


> Would some weed n feed do the trick? Got more than my share of them also. Was planning to put the weed and feed down after next mowing or should it be done before hand? Thanks!



NO NO NO! Keep 2,4-D away from your grapes.


----------



## jtstar (May 4, 2016)

I have been told by a friend that has worked with liquid weed killer in corn, bean, and oat fields to use Trimex. But I like the ideal of using the plastic bottle on your sprayer I will give that a try. 
Thanks everyone that has posted to my question


----------



## CTDrew (May 4, 2016)

Trimex contains 2-4D so that one is a bad choice for the vineyard. Stick with roundup or generic glyphosate.


----------



## mgmarty (May 4, 2016)

!! 

Read labels!! This stuff with Dicamba in it, killed nine of my vines last year!!


----------



## jtstar (May 4, 2016)

CTDrew said:


> Trimex contains 2-4D so that one is a bad choice for the vineyard. Stick with roundup or generic glyphosate.



ok thanks I didn't know that


----------



## barbiek (May 4, 2016)

Thanks GreginND haven't read the label yet just noticed it in garage last week. I'll just stick to hoeing and grass clippings or straw that's how I control weeds


----------



## grapeman (May 5, 2016)

Last year the neighbor near one of my vineyards used Trimec to get rid of his dandelions on his lawn, all three or four of them. Trimec has both Dicamba and 2,4-D in it and they both are bad for grapes and can carry quite a distance in the air. Always read the label!


----------



## Marctee (May 5, 2016)

Q: What's wrong with dandelions? A: A lot less than glyphosate! Dandelions fix nitrogen; they have huge tap roots that break up clay soils; they attract bumblebees that keep ecosystems happy. Remove by hand plants that are competing with your young vines - there are lots of tools that remove tap roots - but stop poisoning your own vineyard with chemicals that end up in your water supply or your community water supply. Come on! This forum is mostly for people who have domestic, hobby vineyards; there is no reason that most of us cannot hand weed. Roundup is pure evil in spite of the fact that it's front and center in huge displays at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## TonyR (May 6, 2016)

Am in my 60's, you can come over and hand weed mine and with the extra time i can weed my vegtable and flower gardens and cut my 3 acres of grass.


----------



## barbiek (May 6, 2016)

grapeman your neighbor sounds like mine! He refuses to believe that round up with the wind blowing can hurt my vines! Because he sprays it around his flowers! Tried to explain to him but he gets defensive and refuses to believe. I only asked him to call me when he's going to spray so I can cover my vines but he got defensive and says the round up won't hurt my vines! How can I convince him about wind drift and round up? Thanks


----------



## TonyR (May 6, 2016)

You have to be nice, you can't get into a shouting match, offer him a few bottles of wine, i guess that is why Its an old saying. Good fences make good neighbors


----------



## barbiek (May 7, 2016)

I'm always courteous and nice to all my neighbors always passing out veges and wine. He's an older gentleman so never offered him wine but have given him fresh veges, maybe that's my bad! I think having a good relationship with the neighbors are your biggest assets! I have tried just about everything even after he got jumpy on me and raised his voice keeping calm I thanked him. I'll try offering him some wine though. I take pride in knowing that I have excellent relationship with all other surrounding neighbors it's give and take well except the widow across the street. I give and don't receive but I find pleasure in doing everything I can for her. Thanks


----------

